# Squares/Bars:...Cake Mix Lemon Squares



## CanadianShe_Wolf

This recipe is for my very, very, very, very fav lemon squares!...Carol/CanadianSheWolf 

*******************
Ingredients:...
1 lemon cake mix

1/4 lb margarine or butter melted

1 egg beaten

grease and flour 9 x 13 pan

mix all ingredients and press into pan
Mix next 3 ingredients together...

8 ozs softened cream cheese

2 eggs

2 and 3/4 cups icing/powdered sugar

mix until smooth and pour over crust

bake 325 degrees for 40 minutes

dust with icing sugar and cut into squares before completely cooled


----------



## knitteerli

She wolf, I am holding you personally responsible for the next five pounds on my haunches. Mouth watering already, and I haven't made them yet.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

knitteerli said:


> She wolf, I am holding you personally responsible for the next five pounds on my haunches. Mouth watering already, and I haven't made them yet.


pffffffft! :sm15:


----------



## rujam

knitteerli said:


> She wolf, I am holding you personally responsible for the next five pounds on my haunches. Mouth watering already, and I haven't made them yet.


Me too, but it won't stop me from making them.


----------



## linpeters

Your KILLING me!!!!!!!!! :sm04: :sm23: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## 8Linda

thanks, I think. I love lemon. :sm09:


----------



## MousePotatoKnits

Yum! I love lemon too.


----------



## Puppies101

Lemon is one of my DH favourites. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## asty

Puppies101 said:


> Lemon is one of my DH favourites. Thank you for sharing.


 :sm24:


----------



## 8Linda

Just wondering, is there suppose to be lemon in the top? This only has the lemon cake mix for the bottom.


----------



## Angelina Camille

Thank you


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

8Linda said:


> Just wondering, is there suppose to be lemon in the top? This only has the lemon cake mix for the bottom.


This is all the recipe calls for Linda..and we quite like it ....however I did add a new thread/topic with Duncan Hines link that may be more lemony.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

linpeters said:


> Your KILLING me!!!!!!!!! :sm04: :sm23: :sm16: :sm24:


what a way to go, eh? :sm15: :sm17: :sm26: :sm24:


----------



## 8Linda

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> This is all the recipe calls for Linda..and we quite like it ....however I did add a new thread/topic with Duncan Hines link that may be more lemony.


Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## knitteerli

Mouth watering just thinking about them. Going to a do tonight, must get some lemon cake mix.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

knitteerli said:


> Mouth watering just thinking about them. Going to a do tonight, must get some lemon cake mix.


sooooooo? how did they turn out? Any leftovers?


----------

